# QSI Decoder Loco won't move



## rtcurtis (Feb 12, 2009)

Greetings,
I have an Aristo E8 with a QSI Titan installed. I've used the loco before with this decoder and it worked fine. My issue now is the locomotive won't move. It will idle and the individual sounds work on command. The rpm's do not increase either. I tried in with D.C. and it moved and the should responded as well. Not sure how to get it to go but probably something pretty simple. I'm using an NCE DCC system. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you put the loco in disconnect... press f6 twice... then read the manual warning you about putting the loco in disconnect with f9

Greg


----------



## rtcurtis (Feb 12, 2009)

I tried the F6 and that didn't make a difference. Not sure how it got this way it's been in storage and was working properly when I put it away. I'm sure I didn't use the F9.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... that is the most common cause..

The situation does not make sense, since the loco moves with DC, so that shows motor driver circuits and logic is fine.

The fact you can control the sounds "on command" (which I assume is using the function buttons) means you have the loco address right, and can send DCC.

It really MUST be in disconnect.

You need to press F6 twice within 1 second to get it out of disconnect.

Similarly, with F9, going through the stages, did you read that section to see how there are "stages"... first double F9 does disconnect, next time it idles down, next time does a shut down.

Similarly, from a shutdown, a double F6 powers it up.

So, the first thing is to do a reset of the decoder. It will say "reset" when you have done this... that will DEFINITELY take it out of disconnect if it is in there.

Try this and let me know. If you do not hear it say "reset", then you have not reset it. You will return the decoder to a default state and should be short address 3.

If you get really stuck, I'll reprogram the decoder for you if need be.

Greg


----------



## rtcurtis (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Greg,
I figured it out. After checking the status it announced that it was in a consist so I deleted the consist and it works like a charm. I must have been hasty when I packed it up. Thanks for you help as always.
Rick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem Rick. It still should have responded to the consist address, and depending on your system, the original address... Just to complete the knowledge what DCC system are you using and do you know if you had basic consisting, universal consisting or advanced consisting? (your system might not tell you).

I'm not trying to pick at you, just want to understand the failure, for example on my NCE system I always use advanced consisting, and how you can address the loco varies, so you want to use the consist address to move the loco. I believe that you can still use the functions on the regular address.

Regards, Greg


----------

